# True story



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

I once lived with a bright yellow canary named Cunegonda. I believe Cunegonda was a male b/c I think they sing more audaciously but I could be wrong. Anyway, I was listening to a Met Broadcast of some Verdi Opera or possibly other Italian of his time and a barn storming soprano aria was booming out of my FM - as she reached the gut-busting cadential close, Cunegonda became very agitated and when the soprano hit the highest note (the dominant?) before the fall to the tonic, that bird trilled loud and long ON PRECISELY THE SAME NOTE. I applauded and cheered! :lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I used to breed canaries & they're great little birds. The females do 'twitter' but it's the males which sing properly. 

Sorry to dampen your story but they 'sing' to drown out the perceived opposition. Loud singing = more attractive to the ladies. Ours used to 'sing' to out do the lawn mower, the hoover & any workmen with pneumatic drills.


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Loud singing = more attractive to the ladies.


That explains why the tenor always gets the girl.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Though not exactly related, I used to have a little pygmy parrot. (Not a parakeet. Those birds are dim in comparison. This was very tiny parrot, smaller than a parakeet):








[This picture is not exactly the same, being a wild species, but you get the idea.]

He or she seemed to like Jethro Tull music. When the flute parts came on she (as we thought of her) would chirp along in rhythm to the music though not melodically. She would do this quietly almost under her breath and seemed nearly asleep, not agitated at all. This is why we though she liked it. She never did this to any other type of music, except occasionally to Boismortier who composed a lot of flute ensemble music.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I was reminded of this:




Has it been shared here before?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Has it been shared here before?


Yes, but it's great to hear it again


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

To: Sospiro

Oh, it doesn't dampen my Cunegonda story and our 'opera moment' - so, you're saying that the fact he sang the correct pitch at the correct moment along with the soprano (the moment of greatest tension) was just accidental? I figured since the natural overtone series is, by extension, a natural phenomenon and the dominant occurs early in the series i.e. Octave, Fifth, Fourth, Double Octave, Major Third that song birds might instinctively 'feel' the correct note in the situation I described. Nothing to do with art just singing the right note.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Great cords!!!*

LUCIANA PAROTTI WOWS AUDIENCE AT THE MET AS QUEEN OF THE NIGHT!!!

LOL - my sweet Cunegonda is vindicated! 
:tiphat:



Meaghan said:


> I was reminded of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Birds do respond to flute music, I have witnessed it - they gather as if to see who the 'new kid on the block' is. Great Picture btw. 



Weston said:


> Though not exactly related, I used to have a little pygmy parrot. (Not a parakeet. Those birds are dim in comparison. This was very tiny parrot, smaller than a parakeet):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My parakeet and one of my sister's cockatiels -- both males -- would vocalize quite enthusiastically during Met broadcasts or when I would listen to one of my opera recordings. "Drowning out the competition" certainly makes sense to me, though other loud sounds didn't seem to trigger the same reaction.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I own a Yellow-naped Amazon, and when I'm listening Opera is one of the few moments when the parrot is quiet and mute.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> I own a Yellow-naped Amazon, and when I'm listening Opera is one of the few moments when the parrot is quiet and mute.


Probably knows what will happen to it if it makes so much as a peep.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Probably listening intently. 



schigolch said:


> I own a Yellow-naped Amazon, and when I'm listening Opera is one of the few moments when the parrot is quiet and mute.


----------

